# haklis



## Qcumber

What does the Tagalog verb _*haklisin*_ mean?
I found it in the following sentence:
Dalawa sa kanila ang palimid na lumapit sa nakamaong at biglang pinagtig-isahang *hinaklis* at binaliti ang magkabilang bisig nito.


----------



## Cracker Jack

Please confirm the authenticity of the text.  I found some non-existent words in the sentence.  It would have made sense if some words were used in place of another.



			
				Qcumber said:
			
		

> What does the Tagalog verb _*haklisin*_ mean?
> I found it in the following sentence:
> Dalawa sa kanila ang palimid na lumapit sa nakamaong at biglang pinagtig-isahang *hinaklis* at binaliti ang magkabilang bisig nito.


 
Palimid - this word does not exist.  The correct word is *palihim *which means stealthily.

Hinaklas and binaliti do not exist. Binaklas is the past tense of baklas which means to remove forcibly.  Please check your source.


----------



## Qcumber

Cracker Jack said:
			
		

> Please confirm the authenticity of the text. I found some non-existent words in the sentence. It would have made sense if some words were used in place of another.
> Palimid - this word does not exist. The correct word is *palihim *which means stealthily. Hinaklas and binaliti do not exist. Binaklas is the past tense of baklas which means to remove forcibly. Please check your source.


 
Thanks a lot, Cracker Jack. 
My quotation is correct. If you can read Tagalog, you can check it by yourself; it is p. 3 of the Ateneo 1982 edition of _Maganda pa ang daigdig_ by Lázaro FRANCISCO (1955).
I'm afraid _palímid_ "stealthily" does exist. _Palíhim_ means "secretly".
The verb _balítì_ (in its _binalítì_ form in the quotation) means "to handcuff".
Anyway my problem was not with these words, but with the verb *haklís* (in its *hinaklís* form) not *_baklás_.


----------



## ShroomS

Lol Cracker Jack, you sounded too sure that they're all non-existent. They are old and pretty deep Tagalog words, nevertheless existent.

Hinaklis is in the past tense and comes from the root word "Haklis" which means "to scoop - to grab or gather swiftly; or anything related to a scooping movement or action". Binaliti, again is in the past tense and came from the word "Baliti" which is a noun meaning "a tie for the hands, arms or feet". Palimid is like "Palingid" which means "secretly".

Anyway, nice find Q. It seems like the writer of the article where you got this excerpt from knows a lot of old Tagalog words.


----------



## Cracker Jack

Well, to be honest with you both, this is the first time I have ever heard of hinaklis or palimid.  Lingid, of course as in ''lingid sa kanyang kaalaman.''  I haven't heard of baliti either.  The only thing I know of is the balete tree on the Balete Drive.

These may be archaic words.  I haven't heard of these used in activities of daily living.


----------



## Qcumber

Thanks a lot, Shrooms, now I have got my answer. You are a real expert. Congratulations.  By the way, the sentence was not from an article. It comes straight from Lázaro FRANCISCO (1955), _Maganda pa ang daigdig_, which I'm trying to read. It's a novel.

Cracker Jack, I do not doubt these words are not used in the current variety of Manila Tagalog. Literature couldn't rely on such a poor vocabulary, could it?


----------



## Cracker Jack

Well, that is the sad reality. (huhuhu).  English is gnawing at the very core of the national identity.  Teaching Tagalog or even writing using it is not very lucrative as compared to using English.  However, there are still prolific writers in Tagalog.  But these same writers have good grasp of English too.That is the effect of Rue Britannica.


----------

